# Is it just going to continue getting worse?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

It feels like my brain is a vegetable. Functioning is getting harder and harder everyday. I'm sorry for another rant but this is the only place I can express how Im feeling. What's going to happen from here on out? I've lost all senses with reality and Im scared every single day. I don't get it, I was able to get on well when my DR started but the more I ignored it and got on with my life the worse it got. It feels like my brain is damaged and I will never be able to function again. It's like I have a blindfold on my eyes and I cannot see where I am going and can't feel what I am doing. What can help me? What should I do now? Should I just live with the fact that it's just going to continue getting worse and worse or will I have relief? I don't know what to do anymore. Any advice?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't think that there is anything you 'should' do or 'shouldn't' do. Ultimately what will happen isn't important, what's important is what IS happening. No need to apologize for ranting, if anything this is the place to rant.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Iv been getting worse and worse for a while now, I find the more i try to do the harder i fall. There had to be a point where it stop's, I hope.... 
I Can only say my biggest regret was not living life while i could. I have no answer's only sympathy, I find the only distraction i get these days is talking to my partner and walking round my streets smoking oh and of course the laptop.

You said last night you had been getting relief from medication, you honestly have to wait it out. What else can you do? somthing will give, somthing will help.

Keep your hope and you will be fine.

Peace,

Drew


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been feeling really bad lately, but I remember I used to feel HORRIBLE, really HORRIBLE and it eventually got better after some time, it can take a week, a month, or even more, I don't know what makes a crisis last longer, I'm not going to say that it depends on how much you focus on it because I don't really believe that, I think it's just completely random, the brain just screws up once in a while and makes you freak out out of nothing, and the only thing that's going to make it go away is the time, time's a healer, but yeah I know that it doesn't look like it but I'm suffering a lot right now, I'm having one of the biggest DR crisis ever, everything around me looks incredibly unreal and I freak out very often, but I'm sure that I'll get better again, just as I did the last few times, that's all I can say


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Melissa,

I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so bad right now, but let me give you some hope. Although it feels like something is seriously wrong with your mind, this is not the case. You are smarter than you feel, your memory isn't as bad as you think, and your DR is just fueled by your own worries. You need to exercise, socialize, and stop obsessing over your DR. It does go away with time, but you can't fuel the fire. I guarantee nothing is permanently wrong with your brain. I felt the same way you did. It took me around 6-8 months to fully recover, but now I am perfectly fine. The brain fog is the last thing to go away, but it does with time. All the other symptoms are mostly in your head, especially the existentialist thoughts. Hope you feel better!

-Guest013


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you so much guys, it means more than you could imagine. : )


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> It feels like my brain is a vegetable. Functioning is getting harder and harder everyday. I'm sorry for another rant but this is the only place I can express how Im feeling. What's going to happen from here on out? I've lost all senses with reality and Im scared every single day. I don't get it, I was able to get on well when my DR started but the more I ignored it and got on with my life the worse it got. It feels like my brain is damaged and I will never be able to function again. *It's like I have a blindfold on my eyes and I cannot see where I am going and can't feel what I am doing*. What can help me? What should I do now? Should I just live with the fact that it's just going to continue getting worse and worse or will I have relief? I don't know what to do anymore. Any advice?


Hi Melissa,

I am sorry to hear how terribly you're doing, but just wanted to say that I could relate to the ''blindfold'' feeling you are describing for a very long time, and now it has gotten a bit better after 10 months. I believe that you are a strong woman, stronger than you even know, and still have the fight in you to persevere and come out on the other side. One thing that I wanted to mention that I've recently felt has helped with my DR are the nighttime meds that I take. They are: Lamictal, Remeron, and Abilify. i've been on these for over a year, with the exception of the Abilify which was added in February of this year, and I don't know why they seem to be helping now. I have a feeling that it is probably from the Lamictal, since that is my highest dose (350 mg). Just wanted to share with you something that has helped me. I hope you feel better soon and if you ever need to talk, feel free to send me a message.


----------

